# Bad Byron's Butt Rubb



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

Anybody ever try this stuff? It lives up to it's name! The saltiest rub I ever tasted. I can't abide by that much salt! Woody


----------



## Bruce B (May 13, 2005)

Woody,

I have tried it and you are right it is salty, but if you do some checking Byron has had a lot of success out on the comp. trail using his rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Woody,
> 
> I have tried it and you are right it is salty, but if you do some checking Byron has had a lot of success out on the comp. trail using his rub.



Yeah but now all of the judges have high blood pressure!!!!  :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

It's one of two that I've used for years.  I really like it, and never tasted too much salt.  Try Goron's Grub Rub for a sweeter taste. It's my favorite.  Everyone I know uses the TexJoy, but to me it is kinda bland.  I just finished my first order of TexasRub and it is good, but little too much pepper on the lips for me.  I'm ordering the Pig Powder next to see if I like that.


----------



## jminion1 (May 13, 2005)

Bad Byron's rub is a good one, need to understand that you need salt to start an osmosis effect and produce the best bark.
Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

Well, I'm going to give her a shot this weekend on some butts. I know you need salt, but the main ingredient?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to give her a shot this weekend on some butts. I know you need salt, but the main ingredient?



Woody, 
       Salt is the second ingredient in my "WolfeRub".  It is indeed a bit salty when you eat it by itself but not salty in the least bit on cooked  meat.  So if you are tasting Byrons itself, give it a shot on the meat.


----------



## Bruce B (May 13, 2005)

Salt is just about the #1 ingredient in all commercial rubs. Even in Paul Kirk's books, his recipes always start out with Salt and then the sugar as the two most prominent ingredients.


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

1044 - Yes I did know that.  Have you tried the TexJoy?  I haven't, but everyone that I know that uses it loves it.


----------



## txpgapro (May 13, 2005)

Well maybe I'll give that TexJoy a real try then.  But that Grub Rub is really good if you like a sweeter bark.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 13, 2005)

Yes Howard I did see that it came from Beaumont! Just like that psycho who tried to cook that kid! What a nuthatch!


----------



## K Kruger (May 14, 2005)

Make your own rubs! It's too easy and only takes a few minutes--and you can use better, fresher ingredients than you're likely to find in commercial preparations. (That, and the commercial makers shy away from the more 'expensive' ingredients, which really aren't.) And you're not paying top dollar for the salt and sugar that are the prominent ingredients in most rubs. 

Make your rub without salt. Salt your meat separately first. You can control the salt this way. Salt a bit lighter for ribs, a little heavier for chicken or brisket, more for butt. Allow the salted meat to sit while you mix your rub. The salt will draw moisture to the surface so that when you apply your rub it will stick well and meld with the moisture and give you good bark.


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2005)

I totally agree with Kevin.  Way easy to make your own.  And you can adjust ingredients to suit your tastes.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 15, 2005)

=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 
Trully some great advice right there!
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## whitepine (May 15, 2005)

saw byron on the food network tonite. they have bbq specials
on all this week, 8 e


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2005)




----------



## Bruce B (May 16, 2005)

:ack:


----------



## jminion1 (May 16, 2005)

I have a spice company mix my pork and poultry rubs for me. I can't make it for the same money they are charging me. It's a wholesale supplier and I know she turns over a lot of product, I can't complain about the quality of the rub at all. She makes up 15 to 20 pound batches that I go through in 30 to 45 days durning the spring and summer.
Jim


----------



## txpgapro (May 16, 2005)

You be lookin' good last night Jim! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2005)

Was Jim on tv again?


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Was Jim on tv again?


That boy does get around. 8-[


----------



## jminion1 (May 16, 2005)

I did not see it. 
Don't tell my wife about the getting around thing she doesn't like the idea.
Jim


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> I did not see it.
> Don't tell my wife about the getting around thing she doesn't like the idea.
> Jim


We'll just keep it between us friends.  :!:


----------



## txpgapro (May 23, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to give her a shot this weekend on some butts. I know you need salt, but the main ingredient?



So Woody, What did you think of the B.B. Butt Rub?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 23, 2005)

I saw the replay of the JD BBQ Comp and Bad Byron was on it.  Evident;y a lot of the competitors use his rub??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2005)

They said that on Grill-Gantua as well.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 23, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh.........it was _OK_. Too salty for me! I generally use the "Southern Succor Rub" recipe from "Smoke and Spice:, or, Texas BBQ Rub. I guess it's all a matter of taste! I also like the red color that either of these imparts. Minion was on TV? Was he on one of those fashion channel shows where they tell you how crappy you dress, throw out all of your clothes, and have some gay guy buy you a new wardrobe? Sorry I missed it!!!! :grin:  :grin:


----------



## DaleP (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I missed that too. What show was Jim on?


----------



## jminion1 (May 23, 2005)

Woodburn, 
LOL too homophobic to play that game.
Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (May 24, 2005)

Me thinks thow doeth protesteth too much!


----------

